

Ask HN: What have you achieved in Q1 2015? - withinthreshold

Start with myself: launched nontech.io, a job board for non-technical roles at startups, got 400+ upvotes on ProductHunt and was the #2 top product for the day.<p>Personally, lost close to 20 pounds in 2 months since starting doing keto and am currently within a healthy weight threshold for my age&#x2F;height by a margin.<p>Also, came up with an idea for a startup where I can leverage my domain expertise and currently building out an inbound marketing campaign to validate the idea before progressing with it any further.
======
MichaelCrawford
Good for you.

I wavered between several different ideas, eventually decided that I will
pursue crowdfunding for
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/)
\- but not quite yet. The site works poorly on mobile, and I want to have at
least a prototype of automation.

